# Recommended Moka Pot



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

Looking for a decent alternative for brewing coffee when I'm in our Caravan or just fancy a change. Never used a Moka pot so fancy giving it a go. We have an induction hob so aluminium is out.

Cheers


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got an induction Moka Pot. The joys of having an induction hob is you have to chuck out most of your pans (and I ended up giving away my old Moka Pot as well)










You can put an AerPress filter on the filter part of these and it gives you a cleaner taste.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's a used one off fleabay. There's the 'Venus' ones as well, but this one is a proper Moka Pot design to me.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Had to do the same thing when we got our induction hob, ended costing lots of money.

Looking on Amazon. I didn't see that variation of the moka pot. Will have another look. Is the top part stainless?

Many thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Make sure that the smaller pots have enough surface area to work on your particular induction hob. I learnt from experience. And do not believe the bumph on size specs given in adverts for these pots. They are often cut and pastes and wrong. get the size from the manufacturers website.

Yes, I have the T shirt.

I can say, that placed with care, the 4 cup Bialetti Kitty will work on a cheapo Aldi stand alone induction hob but the Venus equivalent will not!

I hope this helps.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Cheers for the heads up. I had the Venus on my list. It's an expensive Range cooker but I suspect the principle of how they operate will be same across manufactures.

It will mainly be used in the Caravan on Gas / Electric but depending on the flavour of the coffee might be used more often.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Asgard said:


> Had to do the same thing when we got our induction hob, ended costing lots of money.
> 
> Looking on Amazon. I didn't see that variation of the moka pot. Will have another look. Is the top part stainless?
> 
> Many thanks


It's just the bottom part that's stainless, the top part is still aluminium.


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

Rhys said:


> It's just the bottom part that's stainless, the top part is still aluminium.


Thats interesting, suprised they have done that due to the possibility of corrosion with two different metals.


----------

